# My Gutsy White Rooster



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

Well i have 2 white roosters and one of them is more like a bulldog (so much gutsy). Do you guys remember Foghorn Leghorn from _Henhouse Hemery_?

Here is the video


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was a hoot. Which one is the little white one? I didn't know you had him.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

it is the english bantam
ohhh. to catch him. you have to really really work hard. he is brave

is it english bantam? i think it is, but i am not 100 percent sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is an Old English bantam but he didn't look like one. Of course he was more interested in going after you so it was hard to see him properly. Can you get me a good pic of him? 

Seeing the Aseel taking the food out your hand made me cringe, you could see he was getting a good chunk of skin when he went for the food.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

well here is the picture. but he is not easy to catch though. is he also some kind of mix breed? my brother said that the person who sold him this rooster said that it is "fancy". i don't know what did he mean, cuz i don't find it fancy at all. and a few days ago, i found my white hen dead in his coop. i am not sure the exact reason, maybe it was because of the excess of s..x that she was put through daily. the testosterone level is running sky high as i can't leave many of them together for longer cuz they will end up black and blue all over.

and aseel as calmer towards me. not so much calmer with other roosters but at least towards me, they are gentle. and perhaps i have raised aseel for almost one year now, so maybe they are patient with me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He probably is an OE. We've just changed their looks so much in the states that it's hard to spot them when other countries have left them alone to have the characteristics they've always had. 

Yep, you're going to have to pull the girls out. See if they can be housed together or allowed the day out in the courtyard if it's enclosed. 

Something I noticed about my neighbor's game rooster that has decided to live over here, is that he's friendly to humans. Other birds? Not so much. Although he is afraid of one of my Guineas. So, your Aseel being friendly to you is not so uncommon.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

i am sure that this rooster will grow bigger and maybe become more brave 
but guineas are bigger birds, no wonder the poor thing feels frightened. or maybe he just avoids confrontation with guineas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen him challenge the low bird of the Guinea flock. But the Guinea ignores him when the rooster challenges him. That might change over time.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

haha. i am almost sure that this will happen. and robin do you feel that this gutsy attitude has something to do with the diet? like eggs etc?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, it's the genetics. Game birds are known not to accept other males or unknown birds into their flock. You've seen it with your Aseels. 

I'm also dealing with two different species, a chicken and a guinea. Chances are the Guinea would win because it is bigger and stronger but he probably will get hurt enough to have to deal with the injuries.

I heard my Guineas raising a ruckus when I went out. What's sad is I've learned the different ruckus noises they make, this one says there's a real problem. I looked to see if their was a predator like a hawk, didn't spot anything. 

They got quiet when they saw me and came over towards me then changed direction to the front yard and started their hollering again. There is was, a cat. One that does not belong so they ran it off.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

oh now i see. may the word "game" is used to refer to the fact that such birds are bred to be faught in games etc. maybe that's why they are called "game birds". 
you seem to love your guineas. how old are they?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, game isn't supposed to mean fighting birds. The fighting thing is only because men think it's a riot to watch them fight to the death. 

This group is about a year old.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

apart from aseel, are there any other breeds in usa that are used for fighting?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The neighbor's rooster that lives over here most of the time is known as an American Game bird. Those are the ones most commonly used in fighting.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

"Cock Fighting" is illegal in the U.S. and can carry long prison sentences if caught. Not to mention, very much frowned upon by our society, as a whole. The people who participate in such things, tend to stay in very close circles that don't share information about their activities with outsiders, much the same as illicit drug dealers. I doubt that you will find many in this group that have much knowledge on the subject, unless they are active in rescue operations that take in the abused birds to try to rehabilitate them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They caught the mayor of the town I lived in a few years back. I don't know what ever came of it but it was shut down until they probably reopened in another hidden spot.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah, there was a guy who raised fighters not too far from here a few years ago. The Feds came in and took everything, even did a forfeiture on his house, property, and vehicles. They said all of it was used in the commission of the crime. Much like they do with drug dealers. Don't know what happened to him, but he's nowhere around anymore.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow. That must have gone into effect after our mayor got caught. I don't think anything like that happened to them. 

I was suspicious about why my neighbor had them but after a while learned he had them for the pure pleasure of it. Their flashy colors and over all attractiveness appealed to him.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

wow. you guys have no idea, in our villages, there are huge crowds gatherings to watch the roosters beat the living ...... out of each other. and it is really heart breaking. i mean how can someone raise a beautiful bird for 2 years and then just let it bleed like that. 

for villagers it is almost an ego problem, wherein their bird aught to win. 
and we even have rooster fights in many of our movie scenes here.

are you serious that someone got arrested for such thing?  wow


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, there's a whole lot of people who feel the same way about fighting so passed laws to ban it. 

It's animal cruelty, plain and simple.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Within the last 10 years or so they have made it a Federal offense, even having items in your possessions that are used in fighting, such as metal spurs, is illegal in several States. When they passed the Federal law it caused quite a controversy in Puerto Rico, which is a U.S. Territory, because it is very widespread there. There is even, or was, an official fighting commission in Puerto Rico.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TomC said:


> Within the last 10 years or so they have made it a Federal offense, even having items in your possessions that are used in fighting, such as metal spurs, is illegal in several States. When they passed the Federal law it caused quite a controversy in Puerto Rico, which is a U.S. Territory, because it is very widespread there. There is even, or was, an official fighting commission in Puerto Rico.


Something rings a bell with the comment about the paraphernalia. Something I heard in passing a couple of years ago about someone in trouble for having spurs. It was a crazy time then so I can't remember precisely what happened.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

agree with you. i also don't like the idea of making them roosters fight. 
and hey my aseel ate the whole egg. i was not expecting him to like it that much. he just made quick work of it, in like 5 seconds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't you two Aseel roosters?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't you two Aseel roosters?


yes of course i have 2 aseel roosters. i gave the egg to one of them. and it was quick work. lolz 
i would share the video in a few weeks time hopefully. because it would need editing and these days we have ramadan. so time is a bit less. 
how is everything at your end?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Will you rehome one now that you have to keep the two separate and lacking in needed space for what you currently have?

They are looking at beginning to reopen parts of the country. We will see how well that goes.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

we have given away that rhode island red rooster to the shop keeper. and now that coop belongs to the other aseel. it was seriously hard to keep them together. i tried a couple of times. i even tried to place both of them together at night time, but even then they would fight alot. so to avoid any injury i had to place them separately. 

and good to know, about the situation at your end.  in shaa ALLAH everything will be fine, very soon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what game birds do, you will never be able to keep two Aseel roosters together. That's what makes it difficult for anyone keeping game birds, roosters have to be housed separately.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

yes now i understand it 
and maybe perhaps you already know this, but just to let you know, both of those aseel roosters eat leaves at will, and that too any sort of leaves. are they omnivorous by choice? 
i mean i am not aiming to give them any meat but just asking


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, chickens are omnivores. That's why their feed has grain in it. The thing to be careful of is letting them eat loose greens. I give my birds greens of different types, probably not anything you have there. We have mustard greens, it's a thick leafy vegetable. The birds tear chunks off to eat. They get iceberg lettuce which is very tender and won't cause crop problems. 

What is dangerous for chickens is to give them grass that has been pulled up and fed to them. They can end up with it wadded in the crops and they slowly starve to death if something isn't done to remove it. 

Nothing wrong with giving them meat if it isn't spiced or fried. Remember we talked about protein?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I give my chickens grass but I only give them the tips, no long strands and not much at a time, I have watched them in the yard eating grass for themselves and did what they do, just nipped off the top of the grass blade.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yes, chickens are omnivores. That's why their feed has grain in it. The thing to be careful of is letting them eat loose greens. I give my birds greens of different types, probably not anything you have there. We have mustard greens, it's a thick leafy vegetable. The birds tear chunks off to eat. They get iceberg lettuce which is very tender and won't cause crop problems.
> 
> What is dangerous for chickens is to give them grass that has been pulled up and fed to them. They can end up with it wadded in the crops and they slowly starve to death if something isn't done to remove it.
> 
> Nothing wrong with giving them meat if it isn't spiced or fried. Remember we talked about protein?


oh yes of course, i remember. and yes meat has protein as well. i will try giving them some goat meat in eid ul adha. till then they would have grown up more in shaa ALLAH.
 
and you should have seen the sight when i gave my aseel an egg. it took like 3 seconds to 5 seconds maximum and the egg was gone. i was tempted to give him one more, but i thought it would not be good for him tummy, maybe it could end up having a bad tummy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Birds do like treats. But just like humans the treats need to be carefully given because they will want those more than the food that's good for them.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

i cant see my reply


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Birds do like treats. But just like humans the treats need to be carefully given because they will want those more than the food that's good for them.


oh yes of course, i will try to give them just a piece of meat in the beginning. and see how they react to it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The forum has issues today. I've let them know something is going on. Hopefully it will get fixed soon. 

Earlier I couldn't see my response to you but now it's there.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Birds do like treats. But just like humans the treats need to be carefully given because they will want those more than the food that's good for them.


my brother is looking for an Ayam Cemani. maybe it will take 4 to 5 months. but we are keeping the fingers crossed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've got a few here in the states. I didn't even know they existed until someone here posted a pic of his. The color was stunning and attention getting.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

yes it black color is absolutely amazing. but it will be costy i guess. is it right that it's egg are also black?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I don't believe so. I'd have to do some checking to make sure that isn't inaccurate. I would think those that posted their birds here would have said something but they didn't.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I checked, the eggs are a cream color with a slight pink tint. Black eggs seen on the internet are fake. 

They are a personable breed, even the roosters. Are hardy to heat and cold. They are still pretty rare in most places and very expensive. An unsexed chick can go for as much as 199 US. I'll let you do the conversion since I don't know your currency.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I think they're supposed to lay tan colored eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, let's nitpick between cream and tan. sheesh (that's sarcasm so Janam doesn't think I'm really mad at you)

I'd just let you stew wondering.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry, I saw your post that you were going to check on the color, that later one saying cream with slight pink tint didn't show up til now. Must be the forum gremlins messing with me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please don't tell me the forum is acting up again. That can be pretty frustrating.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't know, could be a fluke or I just missed it. Everything else seems to be working fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then we dodge a bullet on that one. You just weren't paying attention.  I got all paranoid that we were going to enter the Twilight Zone again. 

Now the emotes aren't wanting to work. sigh


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I checked, the eggs are a cream color with a slight pink tint. Black eggs seen on the internet are fake.
> 
> They are a personable breed, even the roosters. Are hardy to heat and cold. They are still pretty rare in most places and very expensive. An unsexed chick can go for as much as 199 US. I'll let you do the conversion since I don't know your currency.


usd 199 wow. a few months back my last job was 79 usd per month. i cannot afford this bird on my own, hopefully my brother would be able to buy one, hopefully


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't want to lay out that much money for one bird. I'd want a pair, I'm afraid of what a pair would cost. With a pair you can earn the money back by selling the chicks that hatch.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

you have a good strategy for me. thanks.  but i am afraid that pair would cost us fortune. and especially the hen would cost more than the rooster. maybe this is the same in your country as well?, that hen is costly than rooster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, hens are more expensive. But when they're in a pair the price can be a bit more reasonable. It's harder to rehome roosters so if selling in a pair gets the excess roosters rehomed it's worth it to the breeder.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

rehomed rooster? please can you explain?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

and i can see that most of the threads have an eye sign next to them. does that mean that someone is actively viewing that thread right now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They eye sign is probably because you made a comment. Since I answer most posts it's hard for me to confirm.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

The eye sign means that you are involved with the thread (this conversation), that you are actively "watching" it.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

Sylie said:


> The eye sign means that you are involved with the thread (this conversation), that you are actively "watching" it.


oh ok thanks a lot


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now you just need more eyes because you've participated in other topics. You'll get a taste of what it is for us keeping birds, some in the UK. And you can just plain get silly with us.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

hopefully in about 10 years time i will be having many other birds with me. and even if i personally don't have many birds, hopefully i would be interaction with many people having fabulous birds via this forum as well as in person 
in shaa ALLAH


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Right now the time for doing much of anything has been put on hold until someone gets a handle on this virus. There's time. I didn't get into birds until I was much older. So, you've got plenty of time.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I didn't get into chickens until I was in my *ahem* 20's (I'm pretty sure I turned 21 on my last birthday again {and again and again and again}). There is a lot of time to enjoy chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no desire to be 21 the rest of my life. I'll take the 30's.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol, I don't know that I would want to be in my 20's again either but if I had to choose 20 or 50, I'll take 20


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

hopefully i will be able to see other beautiful birds in my life as well. and surely a lot of chickens. 
and just one question, do you guys have aseel in the states?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, we do. It's a small group that want them due to their lack of being able to be in a mixed flocks with other roosters. Quite a few of us have had roosters living together without any big problems, you can't do that with game birds.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

i am making another short clip on my game roosters and aseel. the clip will be about me feeding them eggs. any ideas in this regards?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not sure what you're asking.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking.


haha it's ok 
i will see what i will be doing with it  hopefully i will try something


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you talking about staging something with them? You don't have to, just seeing them go crazy over the eggs is plenty.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Are you talking about staging something with them? You don't have to, just seeing them go crazy over the eggs is plenty.


haha yes seeing them really adore those eggs was great. i have already captured it. i just want some beginning. for example showing an egg in the beginning etc.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, now I understand. You're looking to make something more along the lines of a film rather than just the birds attacking the eggs.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Ah, now I understand. You're looking to make something more along the lines of a film rather than just the birds attacking the eggs.


haha yes. because otherwise it would appear as boring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it has to do with chickens doing chicken stuff, they're never boring.


----------

